# EV boat conversion



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

There are certainly ebikes with 150kW motors and battery's to supply that power..but not for long periods. ! 
A motor bike would only be able to run for a few minutes with that level of power before its battery's were all depleted. It is not possible to carry enough battery to supply that amount of power for extended periods on any normal bike frame.
You really want to use electric propulsion on a 40 m long boat using your 50kva generator ?
I suggest you search out a boat electric conversion company ( or forum) for specialised advice, but i suspect you have to start with data like...displacement, desired hull speed, optimum (existing ?) prop specifications, etc etc to calculate the torque/power required so you can estimate if your 50kva is enough
Here is a start..
http://www.morganscloud.com/2013/04/23/electric-or-diesel-electric-drives-for-voyaging-boats/


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

BasicFox said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to place an electric motor in my boat (40mx5m)
> 
> ...


Here is a great resource. I would contact them.

http://newelectric.nl/


----------



## BasicFox (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you know how much diesel / hr . under the different conditions , say normal cruse , worst case extreme power and for how long .


----------



## BasicFox (Feb 15, 2014)

My 50kva generator uses 5liters/hour but i never had an load higher than 5kw, think at full load that would be around 15liters

But its a houseboat, I only have to move it once in 5years and no long trips

The towing service only cost me 300euros 

But if something happens now I have no way of getting control over my ship again

But the EV costs of Lifepo4 batteries, controller and motor are way over my budget 

A 3phase ac motor and frequency controller, normal lead batteries are more my budget, and since I don't have to think about weigt that's ok


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Any battery drive system that is only used once in 5 years is going to be at risk.
Would a repair to your existing diesel be so expensive ?


----------



## BasicFox (Feb 15, 2014)

Same goes for a engine, you have to start it every 3 months,

but it's a house boat, the batteries will be used daily, charged by my solar panels, my generator will be used every couple of days to fully charge the batteries again, it would only be the electro motor and its controller that aren't used very much

Sidequestion: Lifetime of lead traction batteries with daily use is about 5 years I read, would Lifepo4 batteries score better? I see there is no memory effect


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

BasicFox said:


> Side question: Lifetime of lead traction batteries with daily use is about 5 years I read, would Lifepo4 batteries score better? I see there is no memory effect


Well, if they were not heavily discharged, or fully cycled, and they were quality battery's, then you might get near that life....... But not as a traction drive pack.
But yes, lifepo4 would last much longer....3-5 times longer !


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

So you only want the motor for emergency use?
To get some control if you need it?

Sounds like it would be cheaper to get a medium sized outboard

If you wanted electric then an old golf cart motor and a cheap controller - possibly off the golf cart would probably do


----------



## BasicFox (Feb 15, 2014)

That's a good idea!  will do some digging on that


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

It would be helpful to know a few more details..
boat displacement ? ..20+ tons ?
prop spec,..diameter, pitch,
previous prop speed ..rpm
required maximum boat speed ?


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

Pics  ... Worthless or else lol


----------



## BasicFox (Feb 15, 2014)

It's future planning, in 4 years I have to go out of the water again, that's the ideal time to install everything

My boat has an depth of about 40cm, so that's around 80tons

Previous motor spec is 92kW, 1800rpm

I just want to be able to manouvre the boat

I found type of lifttruck lift motor of 22kw, the drive is 80v


----------

